# Plow Subs Needed Statewide VA 3-6-13 Storm



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

I need to have back-ups and many more subs if we get what they are calling for. I have many large sites that can use multiple trucks skid steers n back hoes. 

Spreader trucks needed also. Please email me at: Nicholas [email protected]

Must have insurance and reliable trucks and personal.

Outta state contractors are welcome to.


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## bigalandson (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm responding to your add on plow site I have a snow removal business in ny with 5 plow trucks. Please let me know your location and rate of pay. U can email me at [email protected] or call me at 5167327323. 
Thank you

Al


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

Our location is fredericksburg va however we have sites all over the state of va. Staunton, harrisonburg, max meadows, Danville, ruther glen, colonial heights, Providence forge fredericksburg manassas, woodbridge, Dumfries. 

All sites are in 3+ but most are in 6+

Trucks we pay $75/hr 
Most likely paid in 10 days some sites are 30 days
If you bring your own salt we pay $15/ per bag spread. 
Most sites will use over a pallet. 

Skid steers & tractors with plow or push box 8' or bigger $110 

Thet are saying currently over 24/hours of snowfall for most sites however there are a few that are in change over areas.


----------



## rjm06590 (Mar 23, 2009)

Depending how the storm tracks we may be able to come down from DE. Hard to promise right now.


----------

